# Butt Stock



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

We just had a night hunting law signed by our gov. and in it we are limited to a rim fire and shotgun with #4's. It also says that you cannot use a rifle with a buttstock and most of us don't what what this means. Does anyone on here know and if so what do you think??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would suggest either calling the local Dept. of Wildlife and ask for their interpretation or google the law by its# and read it. It seems rather odd.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

) raccoons, opossums, foxes, coyotes, mink, and skunk may be hunted at night; however, they may not be hunted with artificial lights except when treed or cornered with dogs, or with buckshot or any shot larger than a number four, or any rifle ammunition of larger than a twenty-two rimfire; and 
(2) coyotes and armadillos may be hunted at night with an artificial light that is carried on the hunter's person attached to a helmet or hat, or part of a belt system worn by the hunter. Coyotes and armadillos may be hunted with a rifle or sidearm no larger than .22 caliber rimfire, a shotgun with a shot size no larger than a BB, or a sidearm of any caliber that has iron sites and a barrel length not exceeding nine inches. Any weapon used to hunt coyotes or armadillos may not be equipped with a butt-stock, scope, laser site, or light emitting or light enhancing device. It is unlawful to have in one's possession any shot size larger than a BB while legally hunting coyotes and armadillos at night with a shotgun, and coyotes and armadillos may not be hunted at night from a vehicle, unless specifically permitted by the department. A person who violates this item is guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon conviction, must be fined not more than five hundred dollars or imprisoned for not more than thirty days, or both

 Here are the first two sections of the law as passed, I do not have a clue about the butt stock, However the allowable shot size for coyotes and armadillos is BB according to the second part of the law. Also note that the light has to be attached to the hunter as opposed to a hand held. I honestly think I'd be calling D.O.W. or G&F or what ever you all call them


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They contradict their selves on the one sentence ( or a sidearm of any caliber that has iron sights and a barrel not exceeding 9 inches ) they say 22 caliber but put this piece in, I would be making a few calls also.


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Appears typical of most lawmakers who know not of what they speak!

Centex


----------

